# Cocoa Beach



## jmdickie (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure if this is the appropriate place to post this question? We are headed to Disney in a couple of weeks and wondered if Cocoa Beach was worth spending a day at? If so, does anyone have suggestions of things to do and places to eat/stay (one night)


----------



## Luanne (Apr 14, 2011)

I would head over to that area, but I'd go to Kennedy Space Center.  That is well worth the trip.

http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/

You could spend the day, or most of it at KSC and since you want to spend the night, still have some time to spend at the beach if you want.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a nice Hampton Inn and Courtyard by Marriott between Ron Jon's Surf Store and The Resort on Cocoa Beach.  

If you just want a place to relax and enjoy the beach try The Resort on Cocoa Beach first, they just might have a Unit available for one night.

Attractions:

The obvious Number 1 Attraction is the Beach
Number 2 is the Kennedy Space Center

Other Attractions:

Astronaut Hall of Fame
Brevard Museum
Brevard Zoo
Planetarium
Warbird Museum
Andretti Thrill Park
Police Hall of Fame

Outdoor Recreation

(Golfing, Fishing, Tours, Bird Watching, Surfing, etc.)
Fin Expeditions Kayak Adventure
Cocoa Beach Parasail
Indian River Cruises
Calema Windsurfing
Adventure Kayak
Wildside Tours, Cocoa Beach Manatee Watch
Airboat Ecotours
Merritt Island Wildlife Refuge
Enchanted Forest
Manatees Baseball
Cocoa Beach Country Club
Duran Golf Course
Viera East Golf Club
Space Coast Golf Courses
Cocoa Beach Surfing School
Cocoa Beach Skate Park
Ace of Hearts Ranch
Cool Beans Charters
Obsession Fishing Charters
Sea Wrangler Sport Fishing
Cocoa Beach Scuba Odyssey School 

Restaurants

Pompano Grill
Fat Snook
Milliken’s Reef
Silvestros
The Cocoa Beach Pier
Dixie Crossroads
Coconuts on the beach
Grills
Rusty’s Seafood & Oyster Bar
The Surf Bar and Grill


 Entertainment

Heidi’s Jazz Club
Groucho’s Comedy Club
Live In Concert Tickets!
Suncruz Casino
King Center
Surfside Players


Shopping

Historic Cocoa Village
Merritt Square Mall
Ron Jon’s
Melbourne Square Mall
Maitiki


----------

